# DVDs not playing - Reading fine, but mpeg stream not being displayed



## mix_room (Jan 6, 2012)

I am trying to play DVDs with mplayer and vlc, but it is not working. 

(I realise running mplayer as root is generally a bad idea, but I'm doing it to avoid any potential read-right problems)


```
HOST# mplayer dvd://
MPlayer SVN-r33137-snapshot-4.2.1 (C) 2000-2011 MPlayer Team

Playing dvd://. 
libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.10 for DVD access
There are 9 titles on this DVD.
There are 1 angles in this DVD title.

MPlayer interrupted by signal 2 in module: open_stream

libdvdread: Attempting to retrieve all CSS keys
libdvdread: This can take a _long_ time, please be patient

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.VOB at 0x0000013d
libdvdread: Elapsed time 0
libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_0.VOB at 0x000001c0
libdvdread: Elapsed time 0
libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_1.VOB at 0x00012e0a
libdvdread: Elapsed time 0
libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_02_0.VOB at 0x0022f87e
libdvdread: Elapsed time 0
libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_02_1.VOB at 0x0022f8cb
libdvdread: Elapsed time 0
libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_03_0.VOB at 0x00268fdb
libdvdread: Elapsed time 0
libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_03_1.VOB at 0x00269028
libdvdread: Elapsed time 0
libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_04_0.VOB at 0x002b6a24
libdvdread: Elapsed time 0
libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_04_1.VOB at 0x002b6a71
libdvdread: Elapsed time 0
libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_05_0.VOB at 0x002b85cc
libdvdread: Elapsed time 0
libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_05_1.VOB at 0x002b8619
libdvdread: Elapsed time 0
libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_06_0.VOB at 0x002bab0a
libdvdread: Elapsed time 0
libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_06_1.VOB at 0x002bab57
libdvdread: Elapsed time 0
libdvdread: Found 6 VTS's
libdvdread: Elapsed time 0
audio stream: 0 format: ac3 (stereo) language: de aid: 128.
audio stream: 1 format: ac3 (stereo) language: en aid: 129.
number of audio channels on disk: 2.
number of subtitles on disk: 0

MPEG-PS file format detected.
MPEG: No audio stream found -> no sound.
VIDEO:  MPEG2  720x576  (aspect 2)  25.000 fps  8000.0 kbps (1000.0 kbyte/s)
==========================================================================
Opening video decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family
Selected video codec: [ffmpeg2] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg MPEG-2)
==========================================================================
Audio: no sound
Starting playback...
Unsupported PixelFormat 61
Unsupported PixelFormat 53
Movie-Aspect is 1.33:1 - prescaling to correct movie aspect.
VO: [vdpau] 720x576 => 768x576 Planar YV12  [zoom]
[mpeg2video @ 0xe18920]ac-tex damaged at 18 8
[mpeg2video @ 0xe18920]Warning MVs not available
[mpeg2video @ 0xe18920]concealing 1260 DC, 1260 AC, 1260 MV errors
V:   0.4   2/  2 ??% ??% ??,?% 0 0

Exiting... (Quit)
```

To me it seems as though the movie is found properly, the DVD can be read, but then during the creation of the mpeg stream something goes haywire. This occurs with other DVDs as well.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 6, 2012)

Have you tried a different DVD? This one looks damaged.


----------



## mix_room (Jan 7, 2012)

Yes I have tried with other DVDs as well. None of them work in the FreeBSD computer, but all play well in my PS3.


----------



## mix_room (Jan 9, 2012)

This is the end of the verbose output from another DVD. 


```
HOSTNAME# mplayer dvd://
MPlayer SVN-r33137-snapshot-4.2.1 (C) 2000-2011 MPlayer Team

Playing dvd://.
libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.10 for DVD access
There are 7 titles on this DVD.
There are 1 angles in this DVD title.
...
number of subtitles on disk: 5

DVD start cell: 0  pack: 0x0-0xEE5E
DVD start=0 end=1774421
STREAM: [null] dvd://
STREAM: Description: DVD stream
STREAM: Author:
STREAM: Comment:
DVD Seek! lba=0x0  cell=0  packs: 0x0-0xEE5E
Angle-seek synced by cell/vob IDN search!
DVD Seek! lba=0x0  cell=0  packs: 0x0-0xEE5E
Angle-seek synced by cell/vob IDN search!
stream_seek: WARNING! Can't seek to 0x0 !
DVD Seek! lba=0x0  cell=0  packs: 0x0-0xEE5E
Angle-seek synced by cell/vob IDN search!
stream_seek: WARNING! Can't seek to 0x0 !
MPEG Stream reached EOF
ds_fill_buffer: EOF reached (stream: video)
MPEG packet stats: p100: 0  p101: 0 p1B6: 0 p12x: 0 sli: 0 a: 0 b: 0 c: 0 idr: 0 sps: 0 pps: 0 PES: 0  MP3: 0, synced: 0
Not MPEG System Stream format... (maybe Transport Stream?)
DVD Seek! lba=0x0  cell=0  packs: 0x0-0xEE5E
Angle-seek synced by cell/vob IDN search!
stream_seek: WARNING! Can't seek to 0x0 !

Exiting... (End of file)
```

Has anyone seen similar problems? It looks to me as though the length of the MPEG stream was being given as zero (0)


----------



## SirDice (Jan 9, 2012)

It's also likely the DVD player itself is broken.


----------



## mix_room (Jan 11, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> It's also likely the DVD player itself is broken.



New one ordered. Will notify of success or failure.


----------



## mix_room (Jan 23, 2012)

No success with a new DVD-drive. Same type of failure.


----------

